# [APP REQUEST] +1 Button for TweetDeck



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

How awesome would it be if we were able to +1 tweets right on TweetDeck?

There is already a Chrome extension that does this on the actual Twitter website, but who really uses that anyway. http://domdoes.co/poll9

It would be great if someone could get it to work with TweetDeck.


----------

